# MTP USB Device - Failed (PC)



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

I currently have ICS Alpha0 installed with the fixes and I love it. I am having an issue when trying to install program with the USB. I connect the USB to the pc and the pc will say "MTP USB Device - Failed" . I did not do a wipe when I installed ICS because I didn't want to loose my apps. Is there a way to get my PC see this? Thanks for any help


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

I have been having the same issue, what I use to put files on my TP is the app Wireless File Transfer Pro. It tells you what address to navigate to in your browser and then you can upload files to your TouchPad all wirelessly which is very convenient IMO


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you turn on MTP in the setting? It can be done in Setting > Storage > menu (Upper right hand corner) > USB computer connection > Media Device (MTP)


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replys! Both worked!
got wireless and usb working now!


----------



## conradportelli (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet i was looking for this !


----------



## DCFC79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Im getting the same issue, still cant get usb to work, MTP is ticked under settings. Anything else i can try ?


----------

